# Brakes not working properly



## chrismonie (May 10, 2004)

97 Altima GXE
I replaced my front brakes about a year ago along with brake fluid flush and adjusting the rear brakes.

For the past 6 months or so, I noticed that I needed to step harder on the brake pedal to get the car to stop and it seems to have worsened lately.

Got it checked out at a couple of places.

A - brake pads need to be replaced (totally worn out). Replace the master cylinder.
B - brake pads still have a lot of life on them. Some other problem.

Also, my tires are worn out and need to be replaced (not sure if this would impact the brakes)

Not sure if anyone else has experienced something similar or are familiar with this.

Any tips on what could be wrong or suggestions on what to do are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

master cylinder on my altima was licking for 4 years. you just add more fluid.
I check break pads every 6 months.
1) check how much break fluid you have. 
2) change your pads. you can do it yourself
3) spin your break disks at local shop. it's like 7$ per disk.
4) check for leaks in your breaks system. 
5) check calipers(things that hold the break pads in front) for leakage
if they leak, it may be that break fluid gets on the break pads --> problem.
replace if they leak.

maybe there is air in the break system. you need to bleed you breaks.
but the break pads are probably done after a year.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

it sounds to me as if one of them isn't being honest. It sounds to me that you probably have air in your brake system. I doubt your master cylinder is gone but it is possible. As for the brakes being completely worn out its doubtful unless its a commercial vehicle or you do a TON of stop and go driving. I would re-bleed the brakes to start with. If you have the ability one of the best ways to do it is with a vacuum pump. Good luck 

Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres how it works.
hard pedal - air in the system or stuck caliper.
soft mushy pedal - air in the system or leaking components. possibly even bulging brake lines. 
always bleed like this - right rear, left rear, right front, left front last. 
adding brake fluid isnt a fix for a low master cylinder. its an indicator of pad wear. always check the pad wear if you notice excessive pedal travel or low fluid. excessive pedal can also be caused by badly adjusted rear shoes.


----------



## pyrobum22 (Aug 2, 2006)

i agree. it sounds like you may have a small amont of air in the line. See, air can be compressed. Fluid can not, so when you press the pedal you put pressure on the fluid but with that air in the line you are also compressing the air which makes it harder to stop. Your brake system is just suddenly having to fill that space the air left after being compressed. therefore the pedal travels farther to the floor. I would suggest re-bleeding and as AsleepAltima advised too, you start from the wheel farthest away from the master cylinder and work your way to the closest wheel.


----------

